# Observations and experiments on some of the first Palladium



## Irons (Mar 29, 2008)

In 1803, Wollaston, the discoverer of Palladium consigned some of the metal to a Mr. Forster for sale. A member of the British Royal Society purchased some and the resulting report is a real hoot.

http://tinyurl.com/38v3zw


----------



## Froggy (Mar 29, 2008)

The verbage is funny, I suppose this was a top guy in his day, and now we have garage chemist that will put this guy to shame.... but thanks to his contributions everyone advances a little, makes you wonder how things will be in another 100years....


----------

